# Vinyl fence and trimmers



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Does anybody have any tricks for trimming up against vinyl fencing. It's impossible to get into the corners amd I have to go bu hand amd trim tiny bunches on like 30 posts. I was thinking of burying some trex or some kind of material to block growth am inch or so away from posts amd down the fence line so I can be done with this tedious chore everytime I cut


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up 365.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

g-man said:


> Round up 365.


You do this? Just a spritz around the post carefully?

I hadn't thought about using roundup along the fence but sounds like it could be a decent idea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have a fence, but i use it around the edge pavers/blocks or when the kbg crawls into the mulch beds. I just spray around 1in so I can avoid having to get too close with the trimmer.

I have a friend with a large property with a lot of trees. He uses round up around the trees to avoid the trimming.

Of course, don't over do it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I put pavers down along my whole fence/property line so I don't have to worry about trimming anymore and since my greens mower won't get that close it gives me a nice edge to mow on. Now all I have to do is edge it up every so often. It's a little pricey to do it like this and takes a little bit of work but I did most of it during the off season when it isn't as hot outside and just do a little here and a little there.


----------

